# Welche Schnurstärke?



## Xell (27. März 2009)

tag auch.
wollte euch mal was ganz dummes fragen.
ich gehe bald angeln, und zwar an einem privaten forellen-teich.
zu den ostertagen wird es dort sonderbesatz geben. und zwar lachsforelle. mein problem ist jetzt folgendes. normalerweise nimmt man ja für forellen (nix lachsforelle) die leichteste montage bzw sehr feine schnur. jedoch stell ich mir jetzt vor, das ich da stehe und ich habe eine feine schnur auf meiner spule, auf einmal beist eine große lachsforelle an?
da ich sehr ungeübt bin würde die schnur bestimmt reißen (laut meiner vorstellung).

die frage an euch. welche schnurstärke soll ich nehmen. ich dachte da so an eine stärke von 0,20 ???

danke im voraus ...


----------



## Fanne (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

also ich würde 20er bis 25er Schnur verwenden ! 

bei richtig eingestellter Bremse solltest du den Fisch landen können ohne das die Schnur reisst, es sei denn die Schnur hat irgendwo ne schwachstelle ! 

Wichtig ist natürlich , das die Bremse  vorher  optimal eingestellt ist . 


grüsse und viel ERfolg auf die Forellenjagd


----------



## Lenkers (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Mit 0,20 bis 0,25 mm und guter Bremseinstellung geht das.
Ich habe für solch einen Zweck 0,22 mm Hauptschnur und 0,20 mm Vorfach drauf. (in dem Teich gibt es ja keine Hindernisse ... kannst die Forelle also laufen lassen)


----------



## Xell (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

bremse richtig einstellen heißt jetzt was genau?
also was ich dabei verstehe ist, das man halt die bremse nicht ganz zu macht. also das der fisch mit einwenig kraft die schnur von der rolle ziehen kann???
wenn ich den anschlag dann mache die bremse zu machen oder wie soll das laufen.
hoffe du ertragst meine unwissenheit


----------



## Lenkers (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

... ich ertrag alles ...

du machst die Bremse soweit zu, dass du die Schnur noch gut von Hand von der Rolle ziehen kannst ohne dass sie reisst ... bei 0,22iger noch etwas leichter (die reisst ja nicht mehr so einfach). Beim "von der Rolle ziehen" ziehst du natürlich parallel zur Rute ... zwischen Rolle und erstem (Leit)ring
Der Fisch darf ruhig Schnur nehmen und ein bißchen rumtoben ... du musst nur die Schnur straff halten und Druck ausüben. Dazu benötigst du ein wenig Bremswirkung ... probiers einfach mal im Trockenen aus ... bei ner guten Rolle mit guter Bremse ist das eigentlich kein Problem.
noch Fragen?


----------



## Lenkers (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



Xell schrieb:


> ...
> wenn ich den anschlag dann mache die bremse zu machen oder wie soll das laufen...




*Mit welcher Methode willst du fischen?* Bügel auf ja nur bei einer Grundmontage. Ansonsten Bremse immer richtig eingestellt und Bügel runter. Die Bremse sollte immer so eingestellt sein, wie es die Schnur erfordert. Also immer so fest, dass die Bremse beim Anschlag auch hält und dann beim Drill nicht die Schnur reißt. 
Im Drill kannst ja auch noch nachregeln ... du musst am Teich ja den Fisch nicht bei 3 aus´m Wasser haben ... oder gibt es da Wurzeln, Schilf oder son Zeugs?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



Lenkers schrieb:


> [...]du machst die Bremse soweit zu, dass du die Schnur noch gut von Hand von der Rolle ziehen kannst ohne dass sie reisst ... bei 0,22iger noch etwas leichter.[...]Beim "von der Rolle ziehen" ziehst du natürlich parallel zur Rute ... zwischen Rolle und erstem (Leit)ring



Da muss ich aber gleich mal ein Veto einlegen.#d
Wenn man es so macht, wie du es in deinem Text beschrieben hast, dann reist die Schnur auf jeden Fall, wenn du die Bremse nach deinem "Versuch" so lässt.
Grundsätzlich macht man es so: Man nimmt die fertig Montierte Angel in die Hand und hält die von sich weg. Dann lässt man ein bisschen Schnur nach, sodass man mit der anderen (freien) Hand sie fassen kann. Also hat man in einer Hand die Angel, in der Anderen die Schnur. Jetzt zieht man an der Schnur. Folge ist, dass sich die Rutenspitze biegt. Die Zugrichtung ist von der Spitze zur Rolle. Also quasi an der Rute entlang. Natürlich hält man die Hand nicht neben die Rute, da die Spitze sonst brechen könnte, sondern etwas weiter weg, dass eine Biegung simuliert wird, die auch bei einem evtl. Biss eintreten könnte. Nun zieht man einige Male und stellt die Bremse so ein, dass man gerade noch Schnur abziehen kann, aber schon einige Kraft ausüben muss. Je nach Stabilität und Biegungsvermögen der Rute vatiiert diese Kraft.

Wenn man es so macht wie du es beschrieben hast, dann simuliert man eine Situtation, bei der man ohne Rute fischt und nur mit Rolle + Köder angelt. Dann kommt der Zug wirklich direkt auf die Rolle von vorne, ohne von der Angelrute abgefedert zu werden. 

Es ist ja auch möglich mit einer 0,20er Mono, die vielleicht eine Tragkraft von 4 kg hat, einen Fisch mit 6kg erfolgreich zu landen, ohne dass die Schnur dabei reißt. Demnach wird ein Teil der Belastung über die Rute abgefedert und nicht voll auf die Schnur übertragen. Beispiel: Flaschenzug...

Ich hoffe, dass ich ein bisschen Licht ins "Dunkeln" gebracht habe.


----------



## Lenkers (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

gut Adl... für jemanden, der noch null Ahnung von der Haltbarkeit seiner Schnur/Rolle/Ruten-Kombination hat ist das auf jeden Fall der bessere Weg. (und recht gut beschrieben haste´s auch noch).


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Danke Lenkers für das Lob!


----------



## Student (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Hi!

Mal als Richtlinie: Im Angelparadies Herrhausen, wo viele Lachsforellen rumschwimmen, ist die Mindestschnurstärke auf 0,25 mm festgelegt worden.

Das hat mich anfangs nur dahingehend gestört, dass ich die Vorfächer neu sortieren musste. Letzendlich ist es aber gut so, denn eine der ausgenommenen Forellen hatte bspw. noch ein dünnes Vorfach samt Haken im Magen und so was muss ja nicht sein...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Xell (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

erstmal vielen dank.
also wenn ich noch blöder wäre würde ichs verstehen 

nochmal zur tragkraft. wie ich das jetzt verstehe ist es nicht genormt das eine 0,20 schnur immer die gleiche tragkraft hat. leigt das jetzt von hersteller zu hersteller anders? (habe von cormoran eine monofile schnur mit der stärke 0,20 und auf der spule steht 3,2kg tragkraft)
wenn jetzt eine otto-normal-verbraucher lachsforelle anbeist, fahr ich damit gut oder sollte ich lieber 0,25 schnur nehmen? hab ich im keller irgendwo noch.
die 20er ist bläulich und die 25er ist orange. hat das einen effekt oder ist das egal? (farbe)


----------



## Lenkers (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



Xell schrieb:


> hab ich im keller irgendwo noch.
> die 20er ist bläulich und die 25er ist orange. hat das einen effekt oder ist das egal? (farbe)



Punkt 1: irgendwo im Keller ... alte Schnur hält nicht mehr so ...
Punkt 2: bläulich oder klar ist schon mal gut; orange wäre zum Heringe zuppeln o.k. = vermutlich Salzwasserschnur

Die Tragkraftangaben der Hersteller sind sehr unterschiedlich weil die Marketingchefs dieser Firmen unruhige Träume haben :m
Ne mal im ernst. Tatsächlich unterscheiden sich auch monofile Schnüre in ihren Gebrauchswerten. Dazu zählen u.a. Dehnung und Tragkraft. Je nach Fangmethode oder/und Zielfisch kann man unterschiedliche Schnüre wählen (nicht nur die vermutlichen Durchmesserangaben sind dabei ausschlaggebend) muss man aber nicht. 
Am vergangenen Sonnabend habe ich eine Lachsforelle (gut 2kg) mit einer 0,18er Schnur gelandet - ohne Probleme- musst eben nur vorsichtig Druck aufbauen.


----------



## Xell (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

die schnur ausm keller ist fast ein jahr alt (hab damit vll 3 mal geangelt)
das mit dem salzwasser hast du recht, denn auf der spule ist eine meerforelle aufgedruckt.
der typ aus dem laden wo ich vor einem jahr war hat mir diese gegeben, als ich ihm erzählt hatte, dass ich einmal eine schnur brauche die für forellen ist, die man jedoch vll weiter im fluß für weißfische verwenden kann. da gab er mir diese monofile 25er schnur in orange. hatte dabei ein komisches gefühl wusste aber nicht das die farben eine rolle spielen.

das mit der alten schnur. hängt das vom angeln ab wann man sie tauscht oder einfach wie lange sie schon auf der rolle sitzt. soll heißen. nach einer bestimmten anzahl von angelausflügen wechseln oder nach einer bestimmten zeit, unabhängig wie oft man angelt, wechseln?


----------



## Student (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



Xell schrieb:


> das mit der alten schnur. hängt das vom angeln ab wann man sie tauscht oder einfach wie lange sie schon auf der rolle sitzt. soll heißen. nach einer bestimmten anzahl von angelausflügen wechseln oder nach einer bestimmten zeit, unabhängig wie oft man angelt, wechseln?



Hängt primär auch mit der "Lagerung" zusammen. Stehen die Angeln (inkl. Schnur) nach dem Gebrauch im trockenen dunklen Keller oder auf dem Dachboden direkt unter dem Fenster, durch das 8 Stunden am Tag die Sonne scheint?

Insbesondere UV-Strahlung macht nämlich Schnüre kaputt...

Aber 1 Jahr ist sicherlich kein Problem, da sind meine Schnüre älter ;-)


----------



## Xell (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

also bei mir standen sie schön in einer trockenen ecke im keller.
auch die spuelen waren dabei, die noch ersatzschnur drauf hatten.

ich ärgere mich jetzt einwenig das ich mich hab verarschen lassen, wegen der orangenen schnur.

aber wie man so schön sagt, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Student (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*



Xell schrieb:


> ich ärgere mich jetzt einwenig das ich mich hab verarschen lassen, wegen der orangenen schnur.



Das würde ich so aber auch nicht sehen. Die geflochtenen Schnüre sind ja teils auch neongelb, orange oder rot und bringen ihren Fisch. (Okay, eher für Spinnfischen gedacht...)

Notfalls könntest du noch ein paar m Fluocarbon davorschalten, wenn du mißtrauische Forellen vermutest...letztlich ist das m.E. aber nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Xell (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

was hällst du von büchern um einbissel basiswissen zu festigen.
ich weiß nämlich fast nichts über den angelsport, und weiß auch nicht wie ich dieses defizit wegmachen soll.
es ist ziemlich depremierend wenn man halt nach einem tag an der ruhr, beispielsweise, kein biss hatte und man nicht weiß was man falsch macht.
ich dachte dann so an büche wie zb über sämtliche zielfische oder bücher die sich mit seen oder flüssen beschäfftigen. hab auch im inet nach tutorials gesucht, jedoch finde ich nichts besonderes.
mein ausweg ist halt der forellenpuff, da ich mir dort die größten chancen erechne. viel lieber würde ich auf hecht oder zander gehen, jedoch fehlen mir da die grundkenntnise.


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

du fängst mit der orangenen wahrscheinlich genauso viel


----------



## Lenkers (29. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

Les´dich doch schlau ... hier im Forum oder in anderen. Evt. kann´st dir ja noch die eine oder andere DVD übers Angeln reinziehen. Samstags auf demax läuft auch noch die eine oder andere Angelsendung ... zusammen mit deinen Erfahrungen beim Fischen wird dann langsam was draus. Lehrgeldzahler sind wir alle und werden es auch bleiben ;-)
Wichtiger als da Equipment ist die Gewässerkenntnis und das Wissen um das Verhalten der Fische (vor allem über deren Aufenthaltsort und Vorlieben)...

bach to topic:
wenn du ein Stück Fluorocarbon oder durchsichtige Mono an deine orangene Schnur anknüpfst dann sollte es beim Forellenangeln eig. keine Probleme geben (für die Verbindung kannst den doppelten Uni-Knoten benützen)

(unterstrichenes bei Bedarf in der Boardsuche eingeben ...)


----------



## MrFloppy (29. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

nochmal zur bremse: schnur von der rolle ziehen bedeutet, dass du an der schnur nicht gleich nach der rolle ziehen sollst, sondern am schnurende, wo nachher der haken hängt. 

grund: die rute biegt sich im drill und federt die kraft des fisches mit ab. wenn die bremse jetzt auf die max. lineare tragkraft (ziehen an der schnur gleich  vor der rolle) eingestellt ist, reisst die schnur bei einer aprupten flucht. deshalb die montage aufbauen und dann den bremstest machen. bremse so einstellen, dass die schnur bei "starker biegung der rute", also vor dem reissen der schnur / brechen der rute freigegeben wird.


----------



## Xell (29. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke?*

vielen dank erstmal für die tollen tips.
das mit dem bremstest hab ich jetzt verstanden (ist auch klar das man nicht direkt von der rolle ziehen muss, da es die siumulation wäre, wenn man die rute gerade zum fisch hält, spricht, die kraft würde nicht durch die ringe abgefangen werden)
ich freue mich schon diese sachen auszuprobieren und werde euch nach ostern berichten wieviel früchte es getragen hat 
bis dahin, ciao ...


----------

